# Colorado-Eagle River Ride



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone done this century? Comments? Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*2005*

I did the 2005 ride. Overall it was very good for an organized ride. There were a lot of very good (fast) riders for an organized/charity ride. I'm sure there were guys that were at the stops before they were set up. 

The last part of the century is a bit of a let down compared with the first 2/3, but that is more a factor of the quality of the early miles (which are scenic and some decent climbing). My main gripe would be that there is a 20 mile section in the middle of the route that is hard dirt. I could do without that - esp. last year as it rained the day before and made for extra mud and muck. Not that it is a deal breaker, but something to be aware of.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

3 of us did the metric back in 2004. It was fun and fast. My wife and friend were out of shape so we didn't opt for the full 100. The metric is just an out and back and flat as a pancake. It's flatter than just about any ride around Denver. It was fun and well organized, although we got back an hour or so before they started the lunch so we didn't wait around for that.


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

lots of fun ,beautiful views


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

I did this ride in 2003. I put on 25mm tires for the dirt and they helped but I think that you can also easily do it with 23mm. I can believe that after rain it would be a different story but it was dry when I did it. The scenery along that dirt section, as has been noted, is very nice. I anticipated a tail wind from the west after getting on Rt 6 but it was a header and that and the hot temps made for a hard ride back to the finish. Definitely would recommend doing the ride though!


----------

